# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ταχυπαλμίες,δύσπνοια..

## Sehrazat



----------


## Sehrazat

Σόρι αλλά τα έκανα μαντάρα.Έγραψα το μήνυμα
καταλάθος το δημοσίευσα σβησμένο μόνο
μέ τόν τίτλο.Προσπάθησα να το διορθώσω με 
το edit αλλά δέν μπόρεσα.Έκατσα και το έγραψα 5 φορές
και πάτησα προεπισκόπηση αλλά δέν έγινε τίποτα.
Έχω λοιπόν έντονο αίσθημα παλμών,δύσπνοια
σε ανηφόρες πού όταν δέν το σκέφτομαι περνάνε.
Επίσης εξωπραγματικά που φέυγουν
με κατάλοιπα και επιστρέφουν.Τα έχει κανείς όλα 
αυτά μαζεμένα;Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα με την καρδιά μου;
Τήν Δευτέρα θα πάω σε καρδιολόγο και είμαι χάλια.Πείτε
μου κάτι για να πάρω κουράγιο σάς
παρακαλώ.Είμαι σε άσχημη κατάσταση.

----------


## Agia

Καλως μας ηρθες και εσυ στο κλαμπ των ταχυκαρδιων.
Αντιμετωπιζουμε παρα πολλα παιδια εδω τετοιου ηδους κατασταση,περισσοτερα απο οσα νομιζα!
Εχουμε αναπτυξει ολοκληρα θεματα πανω στις ταχυκαρδιες και σε ολες αυτες τις δυσαρεστες καταστασεις που κυριος λογος ειναι το ανχος και οι ανχοδεις διαταραχες με τα ακολουθα συμπτωματα οπως προανεφερες και οπως στον καθενα βγαινουν και διαφορετικα.Αλλοι υποφερουν λιγοτερο,αλλοι περισσοτερο.
Ανταλασοντας αποψεις απο ατομα εδω λεγοντας τη δικη τους εμπειρια περνουμε κουραγιο και θαρος ή ανακουφιζομαστε για λιγο!
Λοιπον,σε καρδιολογο να πας για να αποκλεισεις καθε παθολογικο προβλημα.Αν και πιστευω δεν θα εχεις καρδια.
Ο μονος γιατρος που χρειαζομαστε κατα τη γνωμη μου και με οσα εχω δει απο εδω,παρολους τους φοβους κατελειξα οτι ειναι ο ιδιος μας ο εαυτος!!!!
Μακαρι να ειχαμε ολοι αυτη τη δυναμη αλλα δυστυχως καποιοι ειμαστε ευαισθητοι και καταφευγουμε τελικα στη λυση ψυχοθεραπειας ή ψυχοθεραπειας με φαρμακα!
Κανε πρωτα την εξαιταση και εμεις εδω ειμαστε...!

----------


## Sehrazat

Καρδιογράφημα έκανα τόν Μάιο 
που πήγα στα επείγοντα στις 11 και μισή
το βράδυ.Κανονικό ήταν και η γιατρός μου είπε
ότι έχω άγχος.Αλλά εγώ νομίζω κάτι έχω και 
γιαυτό θα πάω να κάνω τρίπλεξ να δώ.
Είμαι σε άσχημη κατάσταση.

----------


## shifter

Ουφ αυτό το φόρουμ πρέπει να το πούμε η μέρα της μαρμότας τελικά.Όποιος μπαίνει λέει τα ίδια προβλήματα και τους ίδιους φόβους.

Πάμε πάλι.Sehrazat αμα είσαι απο 18-40 δέν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με καρδία.Τσάμπα ασχολήσε.Κάνε τις εξετάσεις σου να ηρεμήσεις.Πάντος να στο θέσω κι αλλιώς ποιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχω εγώ να τα φτιάξω με την pamela anderson, παρά εσύ να έχεις πρόβλημα με την καρδιά.

----------


## Sehrazat

Εσύ έχεις ταχυκαρδίες;Για να είσαι στο φόρουμ
κάτι έχεις.Όλοι έχουμε κάτι και όμως προσπαθούμε
να πείσουμε τους άλλους ότι
είναι καλά.Γενικά το φόρουμ βοηθάει.

----------


## *anny*

Ας τα να πάνε sehrazat...!Εγώ μέχρι κ holter έβαλα!Αφού έκανα ένα κάρο καρδιογραφήματα σε διάφορους γιατρούς κ νομίζω κ τρίπλεξ, έβαλα αυτό το μηχάνημα το οποίο κρεμιόταν από το λαιμό σαν ένα μικρό κουτί για ένα 24ωρο κ μου μέτραγε τους παλμούς...Τελικά δεν είχα τίποτα, οι παλμοί μου αν θυμάμαι καλά κυμένονταν από 40 το βράδυ που κοιμόμουν μέχρι 153 όταν είχα βγει για γρήγορο περπάτημα κ μετά ανέβηκα 3 ορόφους με τα πόδια(ανάθεμά με ήθελα να ασκηθώ κιόλας με τέτοιες ταχυπαλμιες κ δύσπνοιές που είχα,λολολ!).Όλα έδειχναν μια χαρά αλλά εκεί εγώ επέμενα ότι κάτι έχω!!Κ άμα δεν φοβόμουν για την καρδιά μου μπορούσα να βρώ άλλα να φοβηθώ όπως ότι μπορεί να έχω καρκίνο, όγκο, να τυφλωθώ, εγκεφαλικό...α κ άσθμα το πιο light!Κ άλλα πολλά συμπτώματα κ κολλήματα μπορώ να σου πω αλλά έχουν αναφερθεί πάρα πολλές φορές στο site κ καλύτερα να μη σου δώσω κ άλλες ιδεές..!
Πιστεύω ότι καταβάθος ξέρεις πώς δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό κ πώς είναι αγχος, γι αυτό θα μπορούσες να επισκεφτείς αν θες έναν ψυχολόγο για να σε κατευθείνει να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου.Εγώ προσωπικά έτσι ξεκίνησα, με έβαζε με ερωτήσεις σε τριπάκια που δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί κ παρατηρούσε ευστοχα πράγματα, αλλά την ουσιαστική δουλειά την έκανα μόνη μου.Καταρχήν κουράστηκα να τρέχω στους γιατρούς σαν γριά στην συνέχεια κατάλαβα ότι όλα αυτά μου συμβαίνουν γιατί κάτι δεν έκανα καλά.Για σκέψου λίγο: Φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου όπως θα ήθελες; Βιώνεις στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις; κ πως τις αντιμετωπίζεις;Η καρδούλα μας χτυπάει επειδή την παραμελήσαμε κ θέλει να μας κάνει να την ακούσουμε.Θέλει να την βοηθήσουμε, να αγαπήσουμε τον εαυτό μας κ να τον φροντίσουμε έτσι όπως το χρειάζεται.Εσυ τι χρειάζεσαι τώρα;Μην το φοβάσαι, προσπάθησε να αγκαλιάσεις το πρόβλημα σου, να ακούσεις τι σου ζητάει, είσαι εσύ η ίδια.

----------


## shifter

Sehrazat τι να σε πείσω καλό μου παιδί;Στα λέω επειδή τα έχω περάσει και εγώ.Δέν γίνετε να έχεις πρόβλημα στην καρδιά σου.Απλά μην χάνεις χρόνο να το σκέφτεσαι και να ανησυχείς.Κάνε τις εξετάσεις σου και μετά απο αυτό ξέχασε το.

Νομίζω ότι η άννυ στα λέει μια χαρά.Έχει καταλάβει το άγχος της και λέει οτι και η καρδιά να μην ήταν θα ήταν κάτι άλλο.Πάντα βρίσκεις κάτι άλλο να φοβάσαι μόλις ξεμπερδεύεις με το αρχικό.Αυτό κάνει το άγχος.Παρατηρείς όλη μέρα το σώμα σου και επειδή είσαι αγχωμένος οτιδήποτε παράξενο σε τρομάζει.

Με το να ασχολήσε με την καρδία,μεγαλώνει το άγχος και μετά μεγαλώνουν τα ψυχοσωματικά.

----------


## Phoenix.S

.

----------


## Phoenix.S

Και εγώ είχα ταχυπαλμίες ζαλαδες δυσπνοια και κριση πανικού περιπου το 2008 για 3-4 μηνες και μου πεφτανε και τα μαλλια και πιστευα πως εχω κατι. Σε περιπτωση που ειναι ψυχολογικο προσπαθησε να περνεις ανασες βαθιες και να ηρεμεις και λιγες γουλιες νερο (αυτο μου ελεγε η ψυχολογος μου) και μετα προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις τι σε αγχονει τοσο. 
Απλα απο το αγχος μπορει να ειναι η ιδεα σου. και εγω ειχα και πονους στην καρδια και νομιζα πως ειχα την καρδια μου.

----------


## Sehrazat

Ρε παιδιά και κάτι άλλο.Έχει κανείς
νιώσει κάποια πρωινά ότι θέλει να ξυπνήσει
θέλει να κουνηθεί και δέν μπορεί;;;
Περίεργο είναι,το έχω πάθει κάποιες φορές.
Συνήθως όταν κοιμάμαι ανάσκελα
και θέλω να ξυπνήσω δέν μπορώ ούτε
να κουνηθώ αλλά ούτε και να ανοίξω
τα μάτια μου όσο και να προσπαθώ.
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ τρομακτικό.
Το έψαξε στο Ίντερνετ και λέγεται υπνική
παράλυση και φυσικά προκαλείται από το 
άγχος.Το έχει πάθει κανείς σας;;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

Ναιιιιι το χω παθει νομιζω

----------


## Sehrazat

Δηλαδή για πές.Άχ ανακουφίστικα
που δέν είμαι η
μόνη.

----------


## Phoenix.S

Χμμμ. Νομιζω η εκκλησια το λεει αυτο αν γνωριζω καλα.
Απλα ενιωθα κατι να ειναι πανω σε ολο το σωμα μου (αυτο μας πιανει οταν ειμαστε ανασκελα)
και τα βλεπα ολα μαυρα η καμια φορα βλεπω το δωματιο ενω κοιμαμε αλλα δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω.
Γενικα ειναι τρομακτικο.
μερικες φορες νομιζεις οτι πας να φωναξεις κιολας αλλα δεν βγαινει η φωνη. :mad:

----------


## Sehrazat

Δηλαδή για πές.Άχ ανακουφίστικα
που δέν είμαι η
μόνη.

----------


## Phoenix.S

ειναι τρομακτικο.

----------


## Sehrazat

Αυτό που λέει η εκκλησία είναι
σχετικά μέ τήν Μόιρα τήν μαυροφορεμένη που
έρχεται το βράδυ όταν κοιμάσαι ανάσκελα και κάθεται
πάνω σου και σου κρατάει το στόμα γιά να μήν
μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα.Έτσι και καταφέρεις και φωνάξεις θα 
σου πάρει τήν φωνή.Αυτά τα λέει η εκκλησία.
Εγώ παθαίνω άλλο.Είμαι στο κρεβάτι πάντα πρωί
και είμαι ανάσκελα.Θέλω να ξυπνήσω,προσπαθώ να
ανοίξω τα μάτια μου και δέν μπορώ.Προσπαθώ να κουνήσω
τα χέρια μου και πάλι δέν μπορώ.Ίσα ίσα που τα κουνάω.
Όλο αυτό κρατάει δευτερόλεπτα και τελικά ξυπνάω τρομαγμένη.
Το καλό είναι ότι καταλαβαίνω ότι θα το πάθω κάποιες φορές.
Ξυπνάω κατα τις 7 και έχω όρεξη να κοιμηθώ κι άλλο.
Νιώθω το κεφάλι μου βαρύ και έχω υπνηλία κάπως.
Γενικά τώρα αποφέυγω να κοιμάμαι ανάσκελα και έχω μήνες να το 
πάθω.

----------


## Phoenix.S

ναι το ξερω και εγω το ιδιο εχω παθει.
αυτο που λες εσυ εχω παθει.
βασικα μην εισαι ανασκελα.
κοιμησου στα πλαγια.

----------


## Sehrazat

Ναι πλάγια το έχω πάθει μόνο μία φορά
εάν θυμάμαι.Έτσι και αλλιώς δέν μου άρεσε
να κοιμάμαι ανάσκελα.Μου τήν δίνει όμως 
που δέν μπορώ έαν θέλω να κοιμηθώ ανάσκελα.
Μου τήν δίνει ό περιορισμός.Αναρωτιέμαι
οι ψυχολόγοι πώς να το εξηγούν αυτό.Εσύ
το έχεις πάθει πολλές φορές;;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

χμμ αναλογα. 
Μερικες φορες αν εχω φαει ναι η μπορει και αλλες φορες 
ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΕΠΟΡΕΙ?
οταν ξυπναω χωρις να το θελω και νιωθω καπως πρισμενη με ζαλισμενο το κεφαλι και πολυ περιεργα 
δεν ξερω αν καταλαβενεις τι εννοω.

χμμμμμμμμ.... Βασικα και πλαγια να κοιμηθεις στον υπνο αλλαζεις σταση συνεχεια οποτε παλια ανασκελα θα καταληξεις αν ανασκελα σε βολευει.

----------


## shifter

Και γω το παθαίνω αυτό απο μικρός.Δέν ήξερα οτι είναι απο το άγχος.Πάντος μην πιστεύετε τις βλακείες που λένε περί πνευματών κλπ κλπ.Το είχα πεί σε εναν γνωστό μου και με τρέλανε με τις θεωρίες του.Μικρός το φοβόμουν απίστευτα αυτό το πράγμα.Και αυτή η εκκλησία τι να πώ.Πολύ επιστημονική εξήγηση χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Phoenix.S

εγω βασικα αποφευγω της θεωριες της εκκλησιας γιατι ειναι αλλη φαση.
εχω μαλωσει με την θρησκευτικο γιατι ελεγε αν εχεις προβλημα να πας για εξομολογηση και οχι σε ψυχολογο χδ
τελος παντων :P
η εκκλησια ειναι αλλη φαση.

----------


## Sehrazat

Βασικά χαρά μιά χαρά το εξήγησες. νιώθω
κάπως πρησμένη και ζεστή και μετά που κοιμάμαι
πάλι το παθαίνω.Φοβάμαι μήπως δέν καταφέρω
να ξυπνήσω.Ευτυχώς έχω καιρό να το πάθω.

----------


## Phoenix.S

το επαθα χθες.
κομπλε.
εγω το παθενω και οταν εχω αλλεργια

----------


## Sehrazat

Φοβάμαι πολύ.Βοήθειααααα.Οι σκέψεις
περνούν σάν σφαίρες από το
μυαλό μου.Και εάν το ξαναπάθω;;;και
εάν δέν μπορέσω να ξυπνήσω;;;
Πάλι χάλια είμαι.Πάλι αυτός ο καταραμένος
φόβος.

----------


## Phoenix.S

ελα κουλ αν το σκεφτεσε ετσι θα εισαι
μην αγχονεσαι και μην τρως πριν πεσεις για υπνο

----------


## Sehrazat

Λές να ψ
φταίει το ότι τρώω;;;Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τρώω
βαριά.Πχ μακαρονάδα που τρελαίνομαι...

----------


## Phoenix.S

κοψε το φαγητο το βραδυ :P:P:P:P
και να μην σκεφτεσαι διαφορα ασχημα πριν πεσεις για υπνο.

----------


## Sehrazat

Λές να
φταίει το φαγητό;;Εσύ όταν το έπαθες
είχες φάει βαριά;;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

Την μια φορα ειχα φαει λουκανικα με πουρε και την αλλη μπιφτεκι σε πιτα με ουγκαρεζα κρεμιδι και μλκιες.
:P

----------


## Phoenix.S

λουκανικα τις 12 το βραδυ και πιτα με μπιφτεκι τις 10 :P

----------


## Phoenix.S

ααα και τωρα που το θιμιθηκα και πιτσα μια φορα κατα της 11 νομιζω

----------


## Sehrazat

Αλήθεια η τα λές για να με παρηγορήσεις;;;;
Μπορεί αλήθεια να φταίει το φαγητό...,

----------


## Phoenix.S

Ναι αληθεια τα ειχα φαει αυτα αλλα το καθε φαγητο απο διαφορετικη μερα και ξυπναγα πρησμενη.
και χθες το βραδυ με τρομαξε ο πατερας μου κατα της 2 και ετσι οταν ξυπνησα ημουν πρησμενη
(χθες ηταν η πιτα)
να τρως φετα μαρμελαδα η να πινεις κανενα τσαι το βραδακι.
να σε ρωτησω.
Πονους στο στηθος εχεις?
Περιπου στην μασχαλη.
Επισης ποσο εισαι?

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Το καλύτερο είναι να τρώει κανείς για βράδυ νωρίς, 8-9 είναι καλά , και ελαφρά. Αν κάποιος πλακώνεται στα λουκάνικα και τα κοντοσούβλια στις 11 το βράδυ λογικό είναι να αισθάνεται πλάκωμα. Επίσης τα ροφήματα βοηθάνε, τήλιο, χαμομήλι, τσάι (αρκεί να μην υπάρχει αγχώδη διαταραχή, γιατί η καφείνη που έχει το τσάι δεν βοηθάει.)

Έχω συνηθίσει και τρώω νωρίς και ελαφρά για βράδυ και ποτέ δεν έχω πλακωματα, ή ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι.

----------


## Phoenix.S

ναι το ξερω..
γιαυτο εχω παψει να τρωω βραδυ :P

----------


## Sehrazat

Ρε παιδιά ούτε πόνους στο στήθος έχω
ούτε στήν μασχαλη.Απλά μερικές φορές
το πρωί θέλω
να ξυπνήσω και δέν μπορώ να ανοίξω τα μάτια
μου και να κουνήσω τα χέρια μου.....
Έχω πολύ καιρό να το πάθω...

----------


## Phoenix.S

απλα ελεγες για δυσπνοια

----------


## Sehrazat

Άλλο η δύσπνοια....και όχι το πρωί.Άσε 
που τήν έχω ξεχάσει τελείως τώρα..Αυτό που δέν μπορώ 
να ξυπνήσω με τρομάζει...

----------


## Phoenix.S

ποσο χρονων εισαι?
βασικα και να μην το σκεφτεσαι και να μην τρως το βραδυ.
το επαθες προσφατα καθολου?

----------


## Sehrazat

20 είμαι και έχω καιρό να το πάθω...Εσυ είπες το 
έχεις πάθει και πότε;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

ααχα νομιζα οτι με ρωτησες για την κριση πανικου κε ξεκινησα να γραφω ΧΑΑΧΧΑ
εγω 16 στα 17 ειμαι.
το ειχα παθει χθες το βραδυ και ειχα να το παθω απο το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## Phoenix.S

εχω πιει 2 φραπεδες και 1 τσαι =]
ωραια.
Νιωθω λες και θελω να τρεξω στην βροχη

----------


## Sehrazat

Θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα...πειράζει;;;μπορούμε
να ανοίγουμε όσα θέλουμε;;;

----------


## Sehrazat

Θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα...πειράζει;;;μπορούμε
να ανοίγουμε όσα θέλουμε;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

χμμ δεν ξερω.
Α σημερα επαθα αυτο που λεγαμε πιο πανω :(

----------


## Sehrazat

Δηλαδή;;;Μήπως να πάω σε κανά γιατρό;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

οχι ρε δεν ειναι τιποτα.
αυτο που δεν μπορεις να κουνηθεις επαθα και πας να φωναξεις αλλα δεν βγαινει φωνη..
:P
βασικα θελω να ανοιξω και εγω τοπικ για θεμα καταθλιψη και χαπια κτλπ αλλα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Sehrazat

Τι δέ ξέρεις;;;Πώς να το ανοίξεις;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

οχι οχι ξερω να κανω τοπικ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το αν θελω να ανοιξω θεμα.
γιατι παλια ειχα κρισεις πανικου και παρακαλαγα να παρω χαπια αλλα δεν μου γραφανε με τιποτα και μετα απο 2 μηνες που περασανε χωρις χρηση φαρμακων ,ενω υπαρχουν ατομα που περνουν χαπια και εχω παρατηρησει οτι τους χειροτερευει.

----------


## Sehrazat

Εσύ έχεις κατάθλιψη;;;Τι σε απασχολεί τώρα;;;
Βοηθάει πολύ να μιλάς..

----------


## Phoenix.S

Κοιτα , ειχα μια περιπετια με την υγεια μου και απο εκει και μετα ειχα καταθλιψη.
Μετα απο τοτε ημουν συνεχεια μονη μου και διαβαζα ψυχολογια ολη μερα και μεσα απο την ψυχολογια καταφερα να γινω και εγω καλα απο μια πλευρα. δηλάδη μπορω να βοηθαω τους αλλους να τους καταλαβενω να τους ψυχολογο αμεσως (Σχεδον 3 χρονια διαβαζω ψυχολογια) αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι μου εχει εμινε το αγχος.
Ημουν σε τραγικη κατασταση αλλα τωρα ειμαι πιο νορμαλ.
τοτε δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι γιατι φοβομουν μην με πιασει κριση πανικου την ωρα που θα ειμαι στον δρομο και σοριαστο και ερθει κανενας και με παρατησουν εκει περα και δεν ενδιαφερθουν και ημουν ολη μερα με 10 μπουκαλια νερο μην πεσω κατω και αφιδατοθω και τετια φαση. Γενικα απο τοτε τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα δεν εχω τιποτα \"ειμαι καθαρη\" που λεμε :P
Δεν ασχολουμε με λεπτομεριες πλεον και κοιταω να βοηθαω και τους αλλους.
Καταφερω να ξεπερασω ανθρωποφοβια/καταθλιψη/κρισης πανικου μεσα σε 3 μηνες μονη μου.
χωρις ψυχολογους. :P και θελω η ιδια να ασχοληθω με ψυχολογια.

----------


## Phoenix.S

καταφερα*

----------


## Sehrazat

Μπράβο ρε!!! Λίγοι το καταφέρνουν αυτό...
Εγώ έχω διαβάσει του Πολ Χωκ
πως να ξεπεράσετε του φόβους σας...Με
βοήθησε λίγο..Σε αυτά που έχεις διαβάσει
είχε τίποτα για αυτό που παθαίνω εγώ;;; Με
αυτήν τήν παράληση εννοώ.

----------


## Phoenix.S

σε αυτα που εχω διαβασει οχι.
αλλα αν ψαξεις στης Ψυχιατρικης τα βιβλια μπορει κατι να βρεις για το πως επιρεαζει τον αγχος την υγεια την σωματικη και με τι τροπο εκδηλωνετε στο σωμα η αν πας σε καποιο μαγαζι που εχει βιβλια ιατρικης για το σωμα και ψαξεις καλα ισως βρεις κατι.

----------


## Sehrazat

Λές να είναι σοβαρό;;Έχω χεστεί πάνω μου....

----------


## Phoenix.S

οχι δεν νομιζω να ειναι σοβαρο.
αν ηταν σοβαρο δεν θα ησουν στο πσ τωρα και θα το παθαινες συνεχεια.
οποτε κουλ. μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## Sehrazat

Ευχαριστώ...Εσύ
το παθαίνεις συχνά;;;; Έχεις και πλάκωμα είπες;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

ναι και τωρα ενα μουδιασμα στο στερνο.
τι ειναι?

----------


## Sehrazat

Από άγχος το μούδιασμα μωρέ....
Άχ πανικοβλήθηκα τώρα..Μήπως να άυριο που
θα πάω στόν καρδιολόγο να πάω και στόν 
παθολόγο να ρωτήσω;;;Μήπως να πάω γιά
αξονική;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

εγω αυριο θα παω στον παθολογο για ενα χαρτι για το σχολειο να με δει και εχω να παω και στα κδαυ για το χαρτι της δυσλεξια οποτε ειμαι κομπλε.
αξονικη?
βασικα η προολιψη ειναι η καλυτερη θεραπια να κανεις εξετασεις καθε χρονο να σου φευγει το ανχος και κανε και εξεταση αιματος να εισαι σιγουρη.
και θα δεις οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα και μετα να εισαι ηρεμη μην ανχονεσε ;)

----------


## Sehrazat

Ευχαριστώ...Εσύ
δέν φοβάσαι που το παθαίνεις αυτό;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

οοχι μωρε.
Εγω φοβαμαι πιο πολυ για το μουδιασμα.
Εχω πολυ αγχος.
Ασε που πριν κατι μερες μου σταματησε η καρδια για ενα δευτερολεπτο :S 
Δεν ξερω τωρα με τα διαβασματα αγχονομαι πολυ γιατι εχω πολλα κενα.

----------


## Sehrazat

Καρδιογράφημα κλπ έκανες;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

Βασικα να σου στειλω απο U2U?

----------


## Sehrazat

Καρδιογράφημα κλπ έκανες;;;

----------


## Phoenix.S

να σου στειλω απο εκει?

----------


## Sehrazat

Γιατί;;;στείλε δέν έχω πρόβλημα...

----------


## Phoenix.S

οκ

----------


## petros12

> Δηλαδή για πές.Άχ ανακουφίστικα
> που δέν είμαι η
> μόνη.


ναρκοληψεια λεγεται και συμβαινει

----------


## zugaki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Πώς ξεπεράσατε τις ταχυπαλμίες άγχους;

----------


## viviann

zugaki,καλημέρα! οι ταχυπαλμίες άγχους καταπολεμούνται με καλό ύπνο, σωστή διατροφή, άσκηση (τρέξιμο-yoga), βαθιές εισπνοές και όμορφες σκέψεις!!!

----------


## zugaki

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! δυστυχως ομορφες σκεψεις λογω αυτου του πραγματος, δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλες! Απο αυτο ξεκινησαν ολα, οταν αρχισαν μου προκαλεσαν μεγαλο αγχος οτι εχω καρδια και αυτο μου φερε θλιψη
Το καλοκαιρι ηταν οντως πιεστικο και δυστυχως ξεσπασαν ολα οταν καπως ηρεμησα και φυσικα μετα τις διακοπες

----------


## viviann

Μοιάζουν πολύ οι ιστορίες μας! αν κοιτάξεις στο forum νοσοφοβία θα δείς οτι τα ίδια ακριβώς είχα-"έπαθα" κι εγώ!! Και τώρα που μιλάμε νιώθω οτι είμαι αγχωμένη αρκετά αλλά αυτό οφείλεται στο οτι χθες βράδυ διακόπηκε ο ύπνος μου απο ταχυπαλμία και απο σκέψεις οτι η καρδιά μου κουράζεται και οτι μπορεί να σταματήσει...( ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΕΣ κοινώς...!!) Είναι κρίμα να το κάνουμε αυτό στον εαυτό μας! Εγώ χθές βράδυ ηρέμησα μένοντας ξαπλωμένη, παίρνοντας βαθιές ανάσες απο τη μύτη και λέγοντας οτι είμαι καλά και δε θα πάθω τίποτα!!! φαντάσου οτι εκεί που με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος τιναζόμουν γτ νόμιζα οτι σταματούσε η καρδιά μου ενώ αυτή η καημένη ηρεμούσε μπας και κοιμηθώ και την αφήσω λίγο ήσυχη!!! ;-D Είναι καιρός που τα έχουμε όλα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά, αν ήταν να πάθουμε κάτι...απλά θα το είχαμε πάθει!!! Μη λιποψυχούμε λοιπόν και ας αγαπήσουμε επιτέλους τον εαυτό μας!!!!

----------


## zugaki

Πραγματικα! Απλα ειναι ενοχλητικες και οχι επικινδυνες! Αυτο το εχω ψιλοχωνεψει στο μυαλο μου και απο τοτε ειναι σε καλυτερη φαση! Απλα τις αισθανομαστε και αλλοτε λεω οκ σιγα και αλλοτε πεφτω παλι και αγχωνομαι. Καλα με τις αρρωστιες δεν το συζητω, μεγαλος φοβος με το παραμικρο! Και πριν αρχισουν οι ταχυπαλμιες αγχωνομουν με το καθετι και νομιζα πως ειχα τα παντα

----------


## viviann

Όχι είναι μεγάλο λάθος αυτό που κάνεις! Μια φίλη μου λέει: "να μην αγχώνεσαι για ό,τι έγινε και ότι είναι να γίνει, γιατί απλά θα γίνει!" Ζήσε κάθε μέρα με υγιεί συναισθήματα, ρούφα τη ζωή ως το μεδούλι,μη μιζεριάζεις και κάθε μέρα να μην ξεχνάς να ευχαριστείς το Θεό που σου επιτρέπει να χαίρεσαι το θαύμα που λέγεται ζωή! Tταλαιπωρούμαι κι εγώ τελευταία, μη σου λέω ψέμματα αλλά πόσο να αντέξεις μετα απο 2 τέρμα πιεστικά χρόνια και και 2 θανάτους αγαπημένων παππούδων σε διάστημα 14 ημερών μεταξύ τους....έρχεται και ρετάρει το μυαλό και προσπαθεί να σε απωθήσει απο αυτό το συναίσθημα με ψυχοσωματικά. Κούραγιο θέλει και πείσμα...καλοί και οι γιατροί αλλά θα σε φορτώσουν φαρμακάκια να ηρεμήσεις. Δεν είναι κακό αλλά γτ να εξαρτιέται κάνεις απο ουσίες για κάτι που θα έπρεπε απλά και δεδομένα να το έχει??

----------


## zugaki

Καλημερα! Πολυ ωραια τα λογια σου! Και εγω πιστευω πως με προσευχη και πιστη στο Θεο ξεπεενιουνται ολες αυτες οι φοβιες που μας πιανουν. Για τη θεραπεια της ψυχης, αυτο χρειαζεται. Ειναι κριμα να εχουμε το δωρο της ζωης και να φοβομαστε να το χαρουμε.

----------


## viviann

χαίρομαι πολύ αν έστω και λίγο σε βοηθάω και σου δίνω κουράγιο!!! :-) Εύχομαι όλοι μας να έχουμε ένα υπέροχο & υγιές σαββατοκύριακο!!!

----------


## zugaki

Viviann τι κάνεις;;; Όλα καλά;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

*αγαπητά μέλη του φορουμ 

εγώ και κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, έχουμε υποστεί ενα φίμωμα ..μια φασιστική στάση από την διαχείριση του αποφασίζομεν και διατάζομαι. Μας αφαίρεσαν ένα θέμα , χωρις να μας εξηγήσουν τον λόγο της αφαίρεσης. Απο το πρωί περιμένουμε μια απάντηση ..αλλά μεχρι τώρα τίποτα. εχω στείλει πμ σε ολους τους διαχειριστές και μέιλ στο κεντρικό του φόρουμ εδω και ώρες. εκτος από εμενα που πάσχω από κατάθλιψη, τα υπόλοιπα μέλη πάσχουν από ΓΑΔ... και το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είχε σημασία και για την αποφόρτιση μας και την εκτόνωση μας. 
Σίγουρα κάποια μέλη καταλαβαίνετε τη σημασία της αξίας μιας καλημέρας ή μιας καλησπέρας, οταν μας καταβάλλουν τοσο σημαντικά προβλήματα και πόσο μπορεί αυτή η συναναστροφή να μας ωφελείσει και οταν μας την στερούν τόσο βίαια και αυταρχικά πόσο μπορεί να επιβαρύνει την ήδη βεβαρυμένη καταστασή μας!

παρακαλώ θερμά όλα τα μέλη που μας βοήθησαν με την υποστηριξή τους να το κάνουν και τώρα. Δεν είμαστε στάνη με άβουλα πρόβατα, ειμαστε ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι και έχουμε δικαιώματα και αξιούμε καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απο την διαχείρηση και σεβασμο!
δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γινομαι μάρτυρας καταχρηστικής συμπεριφορας απο τους διαχειριστές ... σε εμένα και σε άλλα μελη. αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πληρώνονται για να μας επιμελούν και οχι για να μας απαξιώνουν να μας ειρωνευονται και να μας φιμώνουν..και όσο το επιτρέπουμε θα συμβαίνει!..σήμερα είμαι εγω...αύριο θα είσαι εσύ..και αν δεν διεκδηκίσουμε ΤΩΡΑ την αξιοπρέπεια μας και την θέση μας εδω μεσα ... τότε θα είμαστε αξιοι αυτής της συνέχειας που συνειδητά επιτρέψαμε.

για όσους δεν με γνωρίζετε είμαι η Ρέα ..αγοραφοβική καταθλιπτική και αυτό το φόρουμ είναι το 2ο σπίτι μου, οπως και το δικό σας...ειναι καιρός λοιπόν να τακτοποιήσουμε κάποια πράγματα...ή τουλάχιστον να προσπαθησουμε...οτι συνεπειες και αν έχει αυτο! Βοήθηστε μας να επανορθωσουμε αυτήν την αδικία , δείχνοντας στους διαχειρηστές οτι είμαστε ΟΜΑΔΑ !!..είμαστε ενωμένοι !! και ειμαστε η αξία αυτου του φόρουμ.. και απαιτουμε σεβασμό!!*

----------


## Sosss

Πως ειστε ολοι εσεις;

----------

